# A Kiko?



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

I picked this boy up at auction - I think he's a kiko, any opinions?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Let's see more of him?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is cute! What age? What is his size? We definitely need more pictures.


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Well I don't have any background info on him, but I think he is still pretty young, based on his teeth. I am guessing somewhere between 1 and 2 yrs old. He is over 100lbs, probably around 150lbs, (my estimation from lifting him into the backseat of my Tracker.) 

I have attached some additional pics.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

He looks like a Nubian cross to me. Could be Nubian/Kiko, but definitely crossed with something with shorter ears. Does he have blue eyes?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was thinking he had a good chunk of dairy in him as well. I don't think kills have a romen nose.....to take a total shot on what he is I would say Nubian for sure mixed with Boer and alpine......just my guess though


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

I thought his ears were way to small to be Nubian...my Nubian crosses still have a "floppy" ear that is larger and rounded on the end, his are "firm," small and pointed. They also seem to be set lower on the head than the dairy breeds that I am used to. 

He does have a Roman profile though! I thought about that when I was looking him over at the auction, as I knew Roman noses were not the ideal for Kiko's, but on the other hand, I've seen pics of Kiko's that look like they were pretty straight faced...

He may be, as suggested, a complete mutt, which would account for his mixed features, and would explain why he doesn't quite show traits of the half-and-half crosses that I am used to.

And yes, "Sinatra," has beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I am not sure, but he sure is handsome and healthy looking. Is he going to be used for breeding?


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, time to switch out the breeding bucks.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

realfarmgirl said:


> I thought his ears were way to small to be Nubian...my Nubian crosses still have a "floppy" ear that is larger and rounded on the end, his are "firm," small and pointed. They also seem to be set lower on the head than the dairy breeds that I am used to.
> 
> He does have a Roman profile though! I thought about that when I was looking him over at the auction, as I knew Roman noses were not the ideal for Kiko's, but on the other hand, I've seen pics of Kiko's that look like they were pretty straight faced...
> 
> ...


I have 2 does with those semi lop like he has. The one is a togg Boer and the other is a.....get ready lol,......a Nubian alpine very little Boer and the owner swears a little pigmy.
Any ways he must have features that you are looking for since you purchased him. I don't think he is bad at all and if he does have dairy IMO if your wanting to keep some doelings out of him is a good thing. The mutt I listed above had some of my best kids. I crossed her with a Boer buck and they looked Boer and grew well. He's a cool looking guy and the neighbor calf seems to like him


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does he have blue eyes or just the pic???


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

He's cool looking, but a little scary! lol


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Scary?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Handsome man!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

realfarmgirl said:


> Scary?


Lol, in that lighting, and the way he's all black. Just intimidating, I guess.  he is handsome too.


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

lol...actually, he is a super sweetie  One more reason I brought him home!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Does he have blue eyes or just the pic???


I was kind of interested to know as well.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh he is AWESOME.!!!
I ADORE his eyes..!!!
I don't think I have ever seen a standard-sized goat with blue eyes before.???
Is that normal? I was told by someone only ND's had blue eyes.!!!
But WOW he is GORGEOUS.!!!!
Congratulations to the BOTH of you.!!!
Looks like you got yourself a really nice stud.!!!
And he lucked out NOT going into someone's freezer.!!!
So a BIG *Yay* for the both of you.!!!

(I have a feeling if there was a standard-sized doe born with blue eyes people would be jumping all over to get her! LOL)


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

He is very handsome!! Abra.. Fainters have blue eyes as well..


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Abra said:


> Oh he is AWESOME.!!!
> I ADORE his eyes..!!!
> I don't think I have ever seen a standard-sized goat with blue eyes before.???
> Is that normal? I was told by someone only ND's had blue eyes.!!!
> ...


There are Boers with blue eyes. It's a DQ by the breed standard


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I have/had several Kiko X does with blue eyes.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL Good to know!

I still think he's a Goaty Stud-Muffin!

_Ok, I realize that sounded REALLY bad! But come on! He's ADORABLE!_


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Took me a while to get back and reply...okay, yes, almost a year, but yes he does have gorgeous blue eyes (part of the reason I thought of Kiko when I first saw him). He is really a fantastic buck - super sweet and gentle. The lady that I sent him to for breeding her 5 does was extremely happy with his behavior and was blessed with many babies  Because of some craziness and some tragedy here at home, I only was able to actually breed him with one of my does successfully - but I am thrilled with the results!! My Saanen doe had twin girls, both with their sire's beautiful blue eyes


----------

